# anyone else find it physically impossible to start homework?



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

ok, so this problem has been getting worse for me. tonight i've done it again. it's nearly 11 o'clock, and i've got an essay (it's already a week late), an A2 sized observation drawing for art, a French comprehension, and a series of detailed drawings of designs for d.t. all to do for tomorrow. 

it feels like nothing can make me start my work, the thought of it fills me with extreme anxiety so i end up leaving it. the time i spend not doing the work is not enjoyable either, because i'm constantly feeling guilty about not doing the work by procrastinating, but i can't bring myself to start it. 

i've been told endless crap by this woman at school who does learning support who says it's my laziness, and i have to start it sooner and that 'i've got my life in my hands' and 'it's down to you to change it'. i know that, it just won't work if you're completely lacking in motivation and feel depressed.... :no


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

... That's kind of BS saying that it's just laziness ...
Social Anxiety is a bit more complex then _just_ being _lazy_, >xD I think I would have raged inside if someone told me that !!

I dunno about you but if I was in your situation I would FORCE myself into writing some totally half-*** rough copies to show the teacher some work... Not to be empty handed when she asks for something.

Then I'd take whatever crap was being thrown my way like a good girl, nod my head, stay quiet and be remorseful as I get penalized and then maybe they'd extend it for a few more days then expecting the good copy...
Scribble out the bare minimum of ideas pertaining to the topic and leave it at that ?

You need your sleep as well.


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah thanks, i'm going to try and start it now. if i'm going to try and do all of my work then i'll probably be up all night, and i've promised myself countless times i wouldn't do this to myself again...
:|
lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to be like this when I was in school. I think it must be related to how unhappy I was at the time because it was at its worst when my parents forced me to go to Catholic school, which was a nightmare beyond words. Grad school was the happiest time for me and thats when I had the most regular work habits. I think when I'm unhappy I protect myself by spacing out, daydreaming and stuff and practical things bring you back to painful reality.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Similar; went to a Catholic Grad school. Was fun, lenient, whatevs ~
And then I entered a Catholic high school , freshmen year.
My grade nine experience completely destroyed me, my anxiety exploded every which way =______=

In times like this, having SA, I don't think people will ever feel up for homework... It's just a matter of addressing this problem to the teachers and taking your time. Good luck Boosh, strength to you and your homework !!


----------



## cresentmoon (Oct 28, 2010)

YES!!! Right now I'm supposed to write two articles for this newspaper in and I can't think of anything to write.... Also I have a unit test tomorrow that I was supposed to review for.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

me too!! i cant concentrate for anything itll just sit in the back of my mind, its called procrastination ! lol
i have it really bad. i have a degree in procrastination


----------



## 00100101 (Sep 3, 2010)

boosh said:


> ok, so this problem has been getting worse for me. tonight i've done it again. it's nearly 11 o'clock, and i've got an essay (it's already a week late), an A2 sized observation drawing for art, a French comprehension, and a series of detailed drawings of designs for d.t. all to do for tomorrow.
> 
> it feels like nothing can make me start my work, the thought of it fills me with extreme anxiety so i end up leaving it. the time i spend not doing the work is not enjoyable either, because i'm constantly feeling guilty about not doing the work by procrastinating, but i can't bring myself to start it.
> 
> i've been told endless crap by this woman at school who does learning support who says it's my laziness, and i have to start it sooner and that 'i've got my life in my hands' and 'it's down to you to change it'. i know that, it just won't work if you're completely lacking in motivation and feel depressed.... :no


Everything you said i completely agree with, im going through the same thing. However there are a few differences...

my anxiety affects my studying for exams not the homework (though sometimes it is to do with the homework depending on how serious it is).

but i understand what you mean. i hate it when i talk to a teacher about this problem with revising for exams & they say its just laziness... it is NOT


----------

